# Information for those who knew Tweenierob



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

As you are all no doubt aware after the recent events two people sadly lost their lives in a tragic accident. One of those was Rob Gallagher - tweenierob. So far many people have expressed their condolences for both families and many of you have asked how we can help. Also, at this very sad time our thoughts turn to the funeral arrangements.

Because of the nature of the incident there may be some time before an announcement can be made as to the funeral. We hope that you will respect the needs of the families at this time and we will announce the dates as soon as we can. In the meantime we can confirm that special arrangements are being made for anyone wanting to attend the funeral and that we are working with the authorities to arrange a convoy of cars on the day. Claire Williams (_booty-licious_) will deal with this on behalf of all the forums and clubs wishing to participate and, when we know more, she will be able to announce the details to everyone.

A special convoy from Rob's place of work to Brighton is being organised by Amber (_Ladyboom_) as a mark of respect to Rob. We hope people will participate in this and we hope that we can make a great turnout in respect of Rob. Details of this will be announced at the end of this week or early next week, once we have the relevant authority permissions.

Roxzan has asked that those close to Rob can send flowers but for everyone to send would be too much. In respect of that the GTR Owners Club and GTR Register will be sending flowers on behalf of everyone, we hope this meets with your approval. If, however you do still want to send flowers then the family will be happy to accept them.

A trust fund is to be set up for Rob's daughter - Lauren. We hope to start fund raising very soon and hope everyone will contribute to the fund. It is the wishes of Rob's family that the fundraising be split evenly between Lauren and in respect of the lady that lost her life in this tragic accident. Most people are in the belief that the air ambulance which was called to the scene would be a fitting beneficiary. This may change as we await to hear back from the Liaison Officer at Essex Police to see if there is a better cause to which we can contribute.

We hope to be able to accept donations and will also be looking to other fundraising activities this week. 

Thank you for your patience in this matter.
Cem Kocu - GTR Register
John Fuggles - GTR Owners Club


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If anyone would like to make a donation to the Trust Fund for Lauren and for the other fundraising you can now do so via the forum shop. All proceeds will go to Rob's daughter and to the other charity. If you want to order more than one donation or sticker please do so. Stickers will be batch posted once per week so please allow time for delivery

Donations for tweenierob here


----------



## Very white R33 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Fund raising.*

Great idea count me in . What are the sticker designs going to be and what are the sizes and is it 1 per 25 pound donation .


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Sending donation as I type this, John.

Justin


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Would just like to say - if possible I'd prefer our donation goes entirely to Lauren's fund. Thanks.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

No that's not possible and it's not what Rob's family want either


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Donation sent  this is a great idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Every little helps guys and girls. Please give this appeal the support it deserves.:thumbsup:


.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

donated well done for putting this through the club shop guys


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hi all,

Just a quick note following John's message. 

I'm currently collecting names of drivers for the convoy. Obviously more details will be announced when known. But in the meantime please PM me the following:

Full name, Forum name, Representing car club, Registration.

Thank you
Claire


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

donation made,well worthy cause


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Rob always said to me to buy him a beer when I saw him at a show for the odd little jobs he and Harry had done for me at no charge. I regret not getting that chance, so it's a pleasure to donate to this instead.:sadwavey:


----------



## VeeDeeCee1 (Sep 30, 2008)

*RPI Tweenierob*

What can be said that has not already been said.:sadwavey:

A real, genuine gentleman, I (and my late wife) always looked forward to seeing him at Track days, the Pod, Elvington etc etc - never too busy to stop what he was doing and say "Hi!".

He will be missed.

Ray
VeeDeeCee1

PS. he did one hell of a job on my GT-R33 in his Perfect-Touch days; I am so glad I got some video of him at work on the cars during the JapShow Finale at Santa Pod. It is posted on YouTube.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Donated

Never met the guy but really impressed by the clubs gestue to help his girl left without her Dad and others affected.

Hats off to you all and only wish i could give more.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Sorted - good cause :thumbsup:


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

If the date is known, than we will take the time to travel to the UK.
put of respect for ROB, and mrs. and lauren.

so count us in:bawling:


Can we also give the donation at rob's mrs.?????
or can we pay with Paypal????


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

i hate sounding like a propper muppet but are both donations for the same cause? is there just one fund? but 2 different donation amounts eg £10 for people who cant afford £25?? and you get a sticker if you donate £25?
am i really this dumb? if i donate 10 times do i get 10 stickers??

help please fuggles?

kev


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

All the money raised through the shop is going to the causes, whether you order stickers or just make donations or both  If you want more than one sticker order more than one. If you want to donat more you can select multiple versions of either.

Hope that all makes good sense.




Thank you to all those that have donated so far :bowdown1:


----------



## bal69 (Sep 21, 2007)

Donation made, worth every penny!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Is there a time limit on the donations? 

I would guess at this present time some people will be struggling to spare 25 quid in one shot and even £10 quid at that! 

Also do we know the size of these stickers, again i would like one for my car but i must admit that im not a sticker person. However as this sticker has a meaning i will be proud to stick to me motor! But i would prefer to keep it to a localised area under the bonnet or something for people to see when im showing off my bling? 

What sort of size is it? is it a full window sized sticker or something that can be added to boot lid or on the suspension strut etc?


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

mattysupra said:


> Also do we know the size of these stickers, again i would like one for my car but i must admit that im not a sticker person. However as this sticker has a meaning i will be proud to stick to me motor! But i would prefer to keep it to a localised area under the bonnet or something for people to see when im showing off my bling?
> 
> What sort of size is it? is it a full window sized sticker or something that can be added to boot lid or on the suspension strut etc?


The stickers are roughly A5 size

The current plan is that we all put them on the top right rear windscreen


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We will have to call a cut off at some point but there are no plans/dates currently. There is nothing to stop people donating directly later if they wish.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The printers are donating the design and the stickers at no charge. The purpose was to help raise funds and for people to be able to contribute as well as show their solidarity for this cause. There is only one size available, sorry. There are other ways you can donate without ordering a sticker if you wish. Whilst Lex is suggesting an area where people will want to display their stickers it's not mandatory and you can place them anywhere you wish should you choose to.


Thank you to all those that have donated so far :bowdown1:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Great idea guys & donation made - i hope it alongside all other donations made helps in some small way. 

Would be great to see an annual event or events where most of the proceeds also go to the same fund - i'm sure the attendance would be excellent 

Has been pretty awesome to see the way that EVERYONE has come together & has shown the forum has incredible unity. I'm sure all of us recognise families as the most important thing in our lives & I hope that if even in a small way we can help Rob's family out.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

trackday addict said:


> Would be great to see an annual event or events where most of the proceeds also go to the same fund - i'm sure the attendance would be excellent


Discussions already started. It will take some planning and the 'event season' is pretty much over so it will be in 2010 before anything can be announced


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorted :thumbsup:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Thank you for ALL your PM's regarding the convoy from TR to the service. More details as I have them, but in the meantime...

THANK YOU!​


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

I will be donating no matter what..however would be good to see what the sticker looks like


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

Donated - a great idea this.

Pretty sure Rob gave me 3p off my last TR Racing bill anyway, so here's giving it back with lots of interest!


----------



## Chinglish (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just a polite notice, please do not specify what colour, size or when you can have the stickers, it is a strict 1 rule policy.

The stickers will be distrubuted by me, Lex, sticky matt and Mo * ON THE DAY OF THE CONVOY*, so please be patient as everyone will have the same treatment. This is because we're doing this to remember who Rob was and what his passion was, not because it's fun to do so. 

Extra stickers will be at hand so if anyone would like to purchase extras on the day can do so, also for people not attending the convoy, stickers will be sent out only on the day after and not a day before.

Many thanks,

George
"Team Tweenie"


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Donation made  just wish there was more i could do!

Some great things happening here, thats awesome guys!

I think it is time to practice crying when driving


----------



## Chinglish (Jul 19, 2009)

As much as I can try and convince you guys not to cry whilst driving, just please remember Rob would of loved us to enjoy our motors, celebrate his days of glory with a smile on our faces and some good ole fashioned tyre smoke, but please do not do that on the public roads! 

Remember Robbo is all in us, the memories we share, the jokes, laughter and funny remarks he has made in the past will always live with us.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks to everyone at the Krispie Kreme minin meet this evening for all your donations, and to everyone that has given online so far :bowdown1:


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Donation made 



trackday addict said:


> Would be great to see an annual event or events where most of the proceeds also go to the same fund


Here here :clap::clap::clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

VeeDeeCee1 said:


> PS. he did one hell of a job on my GT-R33 in his Perfect-Touch days; I am so glad I got some video of him at work on the cars during the JapShow Finale at Santa Pod. It is posted on YouTube.



I'm sure alot of people here would like to see them. Sure would bring back some good memories. Can you post up a link please?

Thanks,
Miller


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

My car is still at Robs workshop and I am about 6000 miles away. Can I make the Donation on my return, which will be a week before Christmas ??


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We wont close the books for some time and there will be other opportunities to donate as well, detals to be announced later


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Been paid so just donated :thumbsup:


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

You always wish there was more you could do....this helps abit

Alkesh


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

A lot of people have asked for an event to be organised to remember Rob by. Other events are being planned but we hope this small gathering will be a timely opportunity for people to pay their respects at this time - details of the convoy can be found here


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Dear All,

Now that Harry is out of hospital, we are closing these threads to direct users to Tribute Convoy.

We remind users not to speculate about the incident or any ongoing investigation. Any such threads or posts will be deleted.

We pass our condolences to the families of Rob and Nicola.

Thank You.

Admin


----------

